# Visiting this summer



## Tucson guy (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm planning a trip there this summer. I plan to be there from the end of July thru August. Bangkok will be home base, but Pattaya and Chang Mai are must sees for me this time. I was stationed at Utapao eons ago.:clap2:
Any advice and help would be appricated.
I'm 59, gay, easy going and a guy. I am NOT looking for sex.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Tucson guy said:


> I'm planning a trip there this summer. I plan to be there from the end of July thru August. Bangkok will be home base, but Pattaya and Chang Mai are must sees for me this time. I was stationed at Utapao eons ago.:clap2:
> Any advice and help would be appricated.
> I'm 59, gay, easy going and a guy. I am NOT looking for sex.



Tucson:

You need to be more specific in your questions to get good, valuable advice. 

Gay/straight is of no consequence - arguably Thailand is more pro gay lifestyle than any other country. 

You know Tucson weather so you don't need advice on "hot" tropical climate precautions. 

All warnings concerning scams are in place. They exist in Thailand as well as everywhere else. It if sounds to good to be true it is. Use your commonsense and you'll be fine.

Any tourist guidebook provides information on sites to visit and places to see. 

Your tentative itinerary of Bangkok, Pattaya and Chiang Mai is a good one.

Read through this forum to gather background information before your trip. 

Enjoy Thailand. A great vacationing spot.


----------



## Tucson guy (Apr 21, 2013)

I guess I was a bit vague, sorry.
As I said, I lived there for a year, I know how accepting and wonderful the people are, that's why I am coming back. 
My language skills were pretty good, but that was a long time ago. Is English spoken by most of the people? Can I shop at the night market in a small town without being fluent?
I know that commercialization has overtaken most beach towns, now cities. I would like to find a quite beach town, like Pattaya was in the 70's, to spend some time in.
This is going to be a multipurpose trip. I will be buying some of my favorite items from Asia to resell on eBay. I have no intentions of becoming a millionaire, I would just like to pay for a trip every year or so. Fraud abounds there, can anyone help me with dealers, shipping.......


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

Tucson guy said:


> I guess I was a bit vague, sorry.
> As I said, I lived there for a year, I know how accepting and wonderful the people are, that's why I am coming back.
> My language skills were pretty good, but that was a long time ago. Is English spoken by most of the people? Can I shop at the night market in a small town without being fluent?
> I know that commercialization has overtaken most beach towns, now cities. I would like to find a quite beach town, like Pattaya was in the 70's, to spend some time in.
> This is going to be a multipurpose trip. I will be buying some of my favorite items from Asia to resell on eBay. I have no intentions of becoming a millionaire, I would just like to pay for a trip every year or so. Fraud abounds there, can anyone help me with dealers, shipping.......


English is NOT spoken by most people. 

You CAN shop at the markets without being fluent. After all, money is the universal language. 

The quite beach town you recall does exist, however, only you can find the one that will be equal to your recollection. 

Since fraud does abound, not only in Thailand but everywhere, only you will be able to do your own due diligence. Caveat Emptor. 

Good Luck.


----------

